
Hacker Sailing with Mitch Altman – A New Kind of Hacker Adventure in Snowdonia - astralship
http://astralship.org/voyages.html
======
stefek99
I'm based in London and I know how much time, energy, money, effort I spend on
rent and communiting - it may make economical sense to create innovation hubs
in rural areas.

Neat idea, keen to know what did you create.

~~~
commandocrypto
That's exactly what the astral pirates are - a growing worldwide movement of
people who don't want the next decades of our lives to be defined like the
last one was: 1.5 hours of mayhem, bouncing and jostling through tubes full of
people full of worry wrapped in expensive headphones only to be deposited into
well decorated offices in London to try to solve difficult problems. I failed
at that - the really difficult problems can't be solved in that way.

Sure, a corporation might be able to launch a cloud product, the engineers
might be able to scale out and secure the cloud offering. And more
abstractions will be layered upon the human experience and more "wealth" will
be created. But then we have to spend 1.5 hours desperately trying to rush
back to a small slice of ?life? and then spend an exhausted hour trying to
code some freedom into the FOSS. But this is not how free software or free
culture or free society will come to be.

Locking on in front of oil company headquarters and doing mass sit-downs at
major London landmarks are great but Astral Ship is one of the very concepts
which can create viable and sustainable alternatives.

There's a huge emphasis on linux, local services (filesharing, fedwiki etc).
The concept of a pirate ship borrows from federation, decentralize, etc. But
it gives a centre - a ship. There will be many ships helping each other out.
If you're not able to make the voyage watch this space anyways: an astral ship
in nature on the edge of London has been designed and planned for some time as
well.

~~~
stefek99
> an astral ship in nature on the edge of London has been designed and planned
> for some time as well

WOW

Related: [https://genesis.re/wiki#Plan_B](https://genesis.re/wiki#Plan_B) \- I
was thinking about designing a competition to incentivize decentralized
innovation.

I'm a corporate wageslave c̶u̶b̶i̶c̶l̶e̶ openspace commuter, workign as
"Innovation Engineer" in Fortune 500 company, cannot complain though

EDIT: Formatting. Also: happiness comes from within.

